# Modem-Verbindung



## dergott (25. November 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem mich mit Linux und Modem mit dem Internet zu verbinden.
Das Protokol lautet:
Suse Meta pppd (smpppd-ifcfg), Version 1.16 on linux
Status is: disconnected
trying to connect to smpppd
connect to smpppd
Status is: disconnected
Status is: connecting
pppd[0]: Plu8gin passwordfd.so loaded.
pppd[0]: Failed to open /dev/ttySLO: No such device
Status is: disconnected
pppd[0] died: Serial port open failed (exit code 7)
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## TanTe (3. Dezember 2004)

Ist dein Serial port im Bois vielleicht Disabeld?


----------

